# Who is this artist/performer?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't remember seeing this in the past .....

IMO, this soulful playing and fabulous tone deserves to be given recognition in a dedicated thread.

Enjoy!

Anyone know the artist/performer? 

[video=youtube;6YNjJJWgWak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak[/video]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The user name on Youtube is davtcan. Could it be our very own Davetcan?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Could it be our very own Davetcan?


Yes!...you win!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, I'm not worthy of any recognition, believe me ;-) I still have that guitar and amp though, and likely always will. pups are now WCR Darkburst/Godwood set and will be in there forever.

I do appreciate the kind comment though, thanks Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Soul man !!! Good playing and tone to boot Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I'm not worthy of any recognition, believe me ;-) I still have that guitar and amp though, and likely always will. pups are now WCR Darkburst/Godwood set and will be in there forever.
> 
> I do appreciate the kind comment though, thanks Dave


My friend Hamstrung figured out it was you a bit too quickly. I was hoping the thread might go on with some interesting guesses. 

I did this as a bit of fun and hope you don't mind. It wasn't intended to embarrass you in any way.

HOWEVER, I stand by my view that the playing and tone DO deserve recognition.

IMHO, GC forum members should have the opportunity to hear the playing skills of other GC members...especially when the skills are at such a high level.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh hell, I laugh at myself all the time, knock yourselves out  I did love that tone though. The playing is not very fluid, just something I was making up on the fly based on a Gilmour lesson in Guitar Techniques I think.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Oh hell, I laugh at myself all the time, knock yourselves out  I did love that tone though. The playing is not very fluid, just something I was making up on the fly based on a Gilmour lesson in Guitar Techniques I think.


I'd like to see that lesson!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That is some tone and playing worth being proud of!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll see if I can dig it up, it was many years ago though 



Hamstrung said:


> I'd like to see that lesson!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Shine On !!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice playing Dave. One question, though. Why can't I get that Les Paul I bought from you to play like that? Is it me?? Lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's all in the pickups, LOL.



Stratin2traynor said:


> Nice playing Dave. One question, though. Why can't I get that Les Paul I bought from you to play like that? Is it me?? Lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

btw I did find the backing track CD but not the magazine yet. It's Guitarist from January 2001. If anyone wants the backing track shoot me your email address and I can send you an mp3 or wave file, whatever my computer will let me do ;-)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave, didn't you take up guitar later in life, if I remember correctly?

That makes it all the more impressive, you're a quick study. 8)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bought a Fender Strat for my 40th birthday  I'd have been about 55 when I recorded that video. 22 years at it now. If I'd started when I was younger I know I'd have made much bigger strides in those 22 years, but with working full time, usually 50+ hours a week it didn't leave much practice time  I suspect I've reached the limit of my ability but it's good enough to jam and play out occasionally, I can't complain and I still love it.



sulphur said:


> Dave, didn't you take up guitar later in life, if I remember correctly?
> 
> That makes it all the more impressive, you're a quick study. 8)


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well Dave, you put me to shame. Clearly you have put more time and effort in than I did (at least I hope so). Well done.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. Dave you just blew my mind! Who'd a thunk that you were a soul man? s

Shades of David Gilmore! Just absolutely breath taking! OMG you took me away to some place far away that I never knew existed!

That just reached out to my soul and grabbed me and shook me!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well thank you !!

Good thing I can inject a little bit of emotion into my playing 'cause I'll never be fast or technically proficient, LOL.

Gilmore is one of my major influences, along with Gary Moore, Peter Green, and the usual bunch from my era, Clapton, Page, Angus Young, and a whole raft of old blues guys.

If you're hearing even a little bit of Gilmore in that then I'm thrilled. 



Lola said:


> Mr. Dave you just blew my mind! Who'd a thunk that you were a soul man? s
> 
> Shades of David Gilmore! Just absolutely breath taking! OMG you took me away to some place far away that I never knew existed!
> 
> That just reached out to my soul and grabbed me and shook me!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am the same as you Dave! I will never be fast fingers Lola! It's just not in me! That got me really depressed! I really wanted to be able to shred like my idol at some point, EVH. Someone mentioned David Gilmore to me and said that if I couldn't play with speed that emotion was the next best thing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Someone mentioned David Gilmore to me and said that if I couldn't play with speed that emotion was the next best thing.


I think emotion is far better than speed...but, admittedly, I am a huge David Gilmour fan.

Cheers

Dave


----------

